# Type me based on these songs



## PrincessK (May 6, 2014)

Here's a list of songs that I relate to. I know the list is long, but any thoughts on my type? 


A Whole New World- Aladdin 
Part of Your World- The Little Mermaid 
When Will My Life Begin?- Tangled 
World of My Own- Alice in Wonderland 
Very Good Advice- Alice in Wonderland 
When You Wish Upon a Star- Pinocchio 
A Dream is a Wish Your Heart Makes- Cinderella 
Anything But Ordinary- Avril Lavigne 
My World- Avril Lavigne 
Here's To Never Growing Up- Avril Lavigne 
Unwritten- Natasha Bedingfield 
Cheer Me Up- Natasha Bedingfield 
Perfect Day- Hoku 
Robot- Miley Cyrus 
Circus- Britney Spears 
I'm Not a Girl, Not Yet a Woman- Britney Spears 
Shark in the Water- VV Brown 
Life is a Show- Cassie Steele 
Good Life- OneRepublic 
Secrets- OneRepublic 
I'll Be There For You- The Rembrants 
Oath- Cher Lloyd 
Love Me For Me- Cher Lloyd 
Fearless- Taylor Swift 
I'm Only Me When I'm With You- Taylor Swift 
Both of Us- B.O.B. ft. Taylor Swift 
Believe in Me- Demi Lovato 
Mr. Know it All- Kelly Clarkson 
Fashion- Lady Gaga 
Vienna- Billy Joel 
Perfect- Pink 
Fighter- Christina Aguilera 
Play My Music- Jonas Brothers 
I Won’t Apologize- Selena Gomez & The Scene 
We Own the Night- Selena Gomez ft. Pixie Lott 
On the Ride- Aly & AJ 
Outside Looking in- Jordan Pruitt 
What Dreams are Made of- Lizzie McGuire Movie 
Fly- Hilary Duff 
So Yesterday- Hilary Duff 
Come Clean- Hilary Duff 
Human- Christina Perri
Hanging on- Cheyenne Kimball 
Curiosity- Carly Rae Jepsen 
Good Time- Owl City, Carly Rae Jepsen 
Half of My Heart- John Mayer 
Team- Lorde 
Ride- Lana Del Rey 
Sweet Escape- Gwen Stephani 
Happy- Pharrell Williams
Here Comes the Sun- The Beatles 
Best Day of My Life- Jesse McCartney 
One of the Boys- Katy Perry 
Real Wild Child- Everlife
Invisible- Hunter Hayes 
Not Your Birthday- Allstar Weekend 
Little Things- One Direction 
Up All Night- One Direction 
Elevate- Big Time Rush 
Halfway There- Big Time Rush 
Til I Forget About You- Big Time Rush 
Big Time Rush (TV Show) Theme Song 
Live Like You Were Dying- Tim McGraw 
Born To Be Somebody- Justin Bieber 
The Reason- Hoobastank
She Will Be Loved- Maroon 5 
Dream On- Aerosmith


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

Teenager.


On a more serious note, I can't be bothered to listen to all those songs, but I'll randomly say ENFP.


----------



## sassysquid (Jul 16, 2014)

xSFx is all I can get from this. I'm no INFJ...


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

I would say you are ESFP! :kitteh:


----------

